# Empty Your Recycle Bin From Anywhere



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Get this program which you just save into a folder and create a shortcut in like the Quick Launch and run when you want to empty the Recycle Bin but don't want to minimize all the windows to get to the desktop and have to maximize them again, and it works! Plus it's made in C++ so it's really stable and it's free! Try it out and let me know what you guys think

P.S. Here's a screenshot of the program:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks ... :up:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Sure! It comes in handy trust me!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm find of just pressing the show desktop button in quick lauch to get to the bin, but hey this works too:d Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Kewl!


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Try this!

Drag a shortcut from your recycle bin to quicklaunch, then right-click on it & select "Empty"!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Doesn't work. I have attatched a screen shot of what happens when you make a shotcut of the recycle bin to the Quick Launch bar.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

it's already empty,...silly!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh wait...never mind, there is an empty recycle bin option on the shortcut. Kewl! Wish I knew of that earlier lol.


----------

